# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Stress, anxiety, cortisol - can they drastically lower testosterone?

## RaceyThinking

I am a 23 year old male and my both testosterone tests (both free and normal) came back low and then next one even lower (almost below the normal range). My prolactin is in the upper normal range.Right now I am waiting for results on other hormones (LH, Estradiol, etc...the whole hormone panel and pituitary disease). I also have a mild case of gyno. I never used any type of steroids before. 

I'm 6'1 190lbs, 13% BF and was going to the gym for the last 5 years. I eat healthy. Even though I have low testosterone , my facial and body features are VERY masculine (all except for weak chin). My testicles size is about 2 inches in length.

I am a very stressed person and I have much anxiety. My anxiety and stress have elevated greatly ever since I learned that I am low testosterone, which in turn makes it even lower. I also stopped sleeping well. I no longer get morning wood. *I used to get it all the time when I was really relaxed*. My libido overall is less than before but it does exist. But now I am under stress. But can these things (anxiety, mild depression, insomnia) lower man's testosterone *significantly*?

The problem is that my stress could be the CAUSE for low testosterone OR it could low testosterone causing my anxiety and stress and also insomnia. How can you tell? *Medications for anxiety and depression often reduce testosterone* so getting my stress under control with meds will not help the problem or test higher for testosterone (I'm not on any medications). It is a locked circle.

Should I maybe try HCG alone before considering HRT/TRT?

----------


## FullMoonHowlingWolf

I recently spoke with my doc about this and stress and medications can play a big part in lowering your natural test levels. It sounds like you need to get to the root of your stress and anxiety first and get that corrected to see if that will restore your natural test levels. Stress is a killer for all aspects of your life. Whatever it is that's causing it, making a change in your life, that will make a huge difference.

----------


## RaceyThinking

Thanks for reply! My total testosterone level is 280 at the age of 21! I simply want to know whether stress CAN bring good testosterone levels down to 280.

I will take that urine 24 hour hormone test and see what happens there...

----------


## FullMoonHowlingWolf

You're welcome and according to two docs I've spoken with, they said stress can make a difference in your natural test production. IMO if you can't cure what's causing the stress, then remove it from your life, like if it was cancer in your body, b/c stress is a silent killer!

----------


## RaceyThinking

Well, my blood test came back and what do you know...elevated and even flagged high Cortisol level (stress hormone). That could be the issue.

Also, my LH is fine, but FSH is quite low (almost out of range). Can HCG help with that?

----------


## FullMoonHowlingWolf

Did you speak with your doc regarding your blood tests?

----------

